# feedback requested on HDTV recording server



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

I work in home theater as a system designer/integrator. Just starting out, with a new product. I have a multiterabyte server system which records HD, regardless of source ( OTA,Cable, or Sat ). 
First, let me say I'm aware of the entanglements, but I also know from being a memeber of the AVS forum, such a device is, well, sought after.
Just as a technical exercise, I wanted to ask with help in response to the offering of this equipment.
And, I wanted to say Hello, my name is Ben and I live in Dallas, Tx.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Ben and welcome to the Shack!

Sounds like a beefed up Tivo to me... :huh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie,
Yep, sort of. Actually this records off of the networked Tivo's.
Since this is a technical forum, I'll give the specs:
After consulting with Blackmagic, they say their cards will work with Windows Home Server. Still a problem with HDCP, but their are ways around that.
Soo, you can record HD off of any source, then use wired or wireless extenders to deliver to any TV or computer.
Multiterabyte storage, including DVD's, SD and HD, and of course games and audio.
You can stream you DVD's and CD's to your phone or over the internet to anywhere.
Also connects with Sonos. And PS3 or Xbox.
Pretty neat?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds neat. I'm not up to speed on the server end of things, so are there wireless extenders that can handle the bandwidth required by HD?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, indeed, Dlink, Niveus and others. This could get fun.

Ben


----------

